# Doe Pronghorn - 1st timer



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Since I failed to draw a buck deer tag and do not have good odds of drawing an elk tag this year, I think I may try doe pronghorn for the first time. I have been building up points for a few years and I believe I am up to 3 points, which should give me decent odds at drawing.

I don't have any close friends that hunt pronghorn and have never tagged along on a pronghorn hunt either. It's likely that the pronghorn hunt will be done solo. I live in the northern part of the state, and I have family that live in the Richfield area that I can stay with, but I am also not opposed to setting up camp.

For a pronghorn first timer doing it alone, what area would you recommend?

While I do believe actual hunting experience trumps reading about it, I'm not opposed to books on the subject. Any that you've read and can recommend?

Any general advice and tips are always welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you're thinking of the plateau hunt, there are lots of really cool places to camp. Some of the other units like aren't as good for camping. Play your cards right and there might not be a need to camp. I've done one day hunts on the San Rafael, Plateau, and Milford hunts.--SS


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Southwest desert is a 1 day hunt. We have hunted the north end and you can stay at the hotel in baker.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

The cache/rich unit can be a good one, but it has been pretty shot out over the last few years. I would be more than happy to give you some spots to go if you draw that unit. I have been hunting it for over 20 years, and have had some really good success. Good luck, and welcome to the addiction that is antelope hunting. It's on of my very favorite hunts every year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A few thoughts,

SW desert is out------No doe permits.

Plateau will be busy with 600 permits. Zero points should pull this permit...
Cold camping around Thanksgiving--------Late opener, 11-16.

3 points should pull the 2nd doe hunt on Cache----10-3 opener---better camping.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> 3 points should pull the 2nd doe hunt on Cache----10-3 opener---better camping.


With how bad that herd has gotten, I wouldn't recommend that (unless you have permission for private ground).

-DallanC


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Let me know if you draw I'll be happy to help you out with hunting doe antelope how to care for them right and all that stuff if you draw the plateau unit I can help you out there as well


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

So to sum up so far.

Recommendation for SW desert - but no doe permits for it this year.
Recommendation for Cache/Rich - But also potentially been overhunted and would need private land access
Recommendation for Platuea - But will likely by crowded and could potentially draw with 0 points, thus wasting the points I accrued.

Seems like I picked a bad year to start pronghorn hunting! ;-)

I do appreciate the feedback and welcome anymore that people may have.

Thanks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Check out the Milford hunt. I can help with that one.------SS


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

The southwest desert covers Milford doesn't it?


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> A few thoughts,
> 
> SW desert is out------No doe permits.
> 
> ...


Umm... I'm 100% sure I applied for a SW desert doe pronghorn permit just the other day. Season opens August first...


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess the draw has opened, so I could check for myself what is available and what isn't. :-?

Cache/Morgan - South Rich/Ogden
Mt. Dutton/Paunsaugunt, Johns Valley
North Slope, Summit
Plateau
Southwest Desert, Milford Flat

Of these I live the closest to "Cache/Morgan - South Rich/Ogden" although I usually hunt more in the southern to central part of the state. So I'm probably most familiar with the "Plateau" area and to a lesser degree with "Mt. Dutton/Paunsaugunt, Johns Valley". I have zero familiarity with "North Slope, Summit" or "Southwest Desert, Milford Flat".

Even the units I'm familiar with I'm not particularly familiar with where pronghorn would be found in those units (except perhaps Mt. Dutton / Johns Valley as they can often been seen from the road on the way to elk hunting grounds  ).


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hunterchick said:


> Umm... I'm 100% sure I applied for a SW desert doe pronghorn permit just the other day. Season opens August first...


That can't be. This person is never wrong.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

If you decide to and draw the SW tag, I can give you some very specific areas that will have a lot of antelope. It is a little bit of a drive from your area, but beautiful country and tons of big Bulls out there too look at.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunterchick said:


> Umm... I'm 100% sure I applied for a SW desert doe pronghorn permit just the other day. Season opens August first...


Whoops, missed Milford flat mini unit....:mrgreen:.....

Just be sure to get permision, mostly private...
no shooting in city limts...;-)......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Landowners will let you hunt. Plus there is public land west of the tracks.-------SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I decided to put in this year to start getting some points built up. It seems like I have looked everywhere for the draw odds and I can not find it. can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

brendo said:


> I decided to put in this year to start getting some points built up. It seems like I have looked everywhere for the draw odds and I can not find it. can any one point me in the right direction?


Here it is:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2014/14_antlerless_points.pdf


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Blackie6 said:


> If you decide to and draw the SW tag, I can give you some very specific areas that will have a lot of antelope. It is a little bit of a drive from your area, but beautiful country and tons of big Bulls out there too look at.


It will take 4 points to draw this year,,,, It's still out.
He only has 3...................


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted Plateau area back in 2004 and man that was a fun hunt and im thinking about doing it again soon. It a big unite to hunt and plenty of goats running around down there.Plan on shooting a couple hundred yards for them. Get on a high point and glass them up and then make your move. Dont be afard to get off the open areas as well. I killed both of my goats a mile away from the road and we did not see another person ether. Good luck toss your name in there and have fun. they are a blast to hunt.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> It will take 4 points to draw this year,,,, It's still out.
> He only has 3...................


Last years draw odds show a 25% chance of drawing with three points (and I did check my current point allotment and it is indeed at 3). Are you saying you expect nothing below 4 to draw this year? If so, why?

Honestly, even with it being potentially crowded I am tempted to hunt Plateau. I am at least passingly familiar with the area already.

Even if it will be an easy draw this year and my extra points may end up "wasted".

More feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have hunted quite a few CWMU'S, some personally and a few just tagging along. If you would consider that option I could give you rundown of the ones I've hunted. I've also hunted a few of the regular units and am willing to offer advice on those as well. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Hadn't considered CWMU's. I should look at that as an option. I'll have to check last years draw odds for 3 points on them.

Thanks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Last year ther were 36 applicants with 3 points,,,, 9 drew out leaving 27.....

Those 27 now have 4 points going after 18 permits if nothing changes......


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Now is what the forum was meant to be like.
Well, IMHO anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you put in for the Dutton/Pauns hunt and draw that should be a slam dunk. I think you would have a hard time going out there and NOT seeing antelope. All that area just south of hwy 12 between tropic reservoir and red canyon holds antelope. There are also gobs of them in the sage brush flats on the east side of Mt. Dutton. If you have enough free time to spend down there you could make a trip out of it and go fishing Otter Creek, the Boulder MT lakes and the east fork of the sevier.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I appreciate the PM Mtngoat.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Don't forget that Twenty percent of the antlerless deer, elk and doe pronghorn permits are reserved for youth hunters. I hunted Milford flat last year--I think I wrote up something for the forum about it--have you done a forum search?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Here it is:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/86874-milford-flat-doe-antelope-advice.html


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Question about the Plateau hunt. Since the hunt dates are Mid-November through December would chains be a necessity? I have hunted in this area for elk on two occasions and both times blizzards have caused accessibility issues without chains.

I have been talking with a friend who lives in Mesa and may be interested in coming if he has a chance of drawing. I think the Plateau hunt is the only doe pronghorn hunt that he has a potential to draw with no points.

I don't currently have tire chains and if the budget doesn't allow it before then, should I forget about the Plateau hunt?

Thanks.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I hunted the doe hunt last year for the first 3-4 days and I didn't need chains. It had snowed/rained a big storm a few weeks before but there was only a little snow here and there in the shade. The roads had a few big puddles but nothing serious. I think if you were up on top in the treeline camping and had to get down over the plains to the 24 you'd be in mud but I don't think you'd need chains. It can be a muddy mess behind the parkers up on those rolling hills but no chains unless there is a huge storm.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I put in for Dutton/Johns Valley unit but failed to draw with three points. Two of my friends who are not really hunters had decided to tag along. We were getting quite excited about "pronghorn camp" come October, but it wasn't to be. This year.

Thanks for all the help. I appreciate all the advice and feedback I received.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

When you do draw... Hunting pronghorn from a vehicle is more about body language than it is about stalking and sneaking up on them. If you see one close to shooting range and you bust out of your vehicle to get a shot they take off and start running. If you stop the vehicle and kick the tires and try not to make eye contact they will sit and stare at you. Do not walk directly at them if you have to close some distance. Look at them only with your peripheral vision. When you are within a comfortable shooting position get on the ground and line up your shot. 

Their curiosity is probably your best weapon. They can spot your car coming from miles away. If you can see them they can see you. If you act like you are after them the gig is up and you will have a moving target. Play your cards right and give them a show to entertain them and you will knock them on the ground half the time... They also don't have adrenaline pumping through them when they are enamored by your antics.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 to what Nambaster said. I'll add my favorite trick. If you just can't get into shooting range, often by hiding just below the crest of a ridge or a bush, and waving a white cloth or your orange hat so it is all they can see of you, will pull the whole herd in on a string. They are very curious animals.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Red balloon tied to a piece of sage in a mild wind... jus'say'n.


-DallanC


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Red balloon tied to a piece of sage in a mild wind... jus'say'n.
> 
> -DallanC


I've seen this done by another, but it was the remains of a mylar balloon tied from the bottom branch of a juniper tree.

Also once while scouting last year a few days before the doe hunt I had parked my blue and white dual sport motorcycle on the side of a dirt road within view of them. I then crept around the low side of the hill, out of site, for about a half mile to pop up nearer them to get a better look. When I peeked over the crest they had moved to within a 100 yards of the motorcycle. I could have saved myself a mile long hike and just camped out at the moto.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah,

I've heard of the "flagging" technique, but not seen someone mention the use of a balloon. Interesting take on that trick. I've also known people to "mimic" cows when approaching a herd that has already made them. Bend over at the waist and do a meandering, slow walk in their general direction until you can get behind a hill or out of sight. Some times they will come in to investigate or allow you to peak up over the top of a hill for shot...

The more I learn about them and their innate curiosity, the more fun it sounds like it would be to hunt them!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Azar said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I've heard of the "flagging" technique, but not seen someone mention the use of a balloon. Interesting take on that trick.


The specific case I know of, a friend who worked for my dad got a pronghorn tag, and his friends more joking than anything told him about the infamous "balloon trick". The morning of the hunt they drove into the middle of nowhere dropped him off with his balloon and sped off laughing the whole time. The kid walked a short distance, tied off his balloon, sat down and waited. After a while there still wasn't even a hint of pronghorn in that area, it seemed apparent his friends weren't coming back. It appeared to be a big joke on him, so being tired he laid down and took a nap. He woke up an hour or two later to see a nice buck antelope standing there looking at his balloon, which he promptly shot. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Dredging this back thread back up.
I put in for the Mt Dutton/Paunsaugunt doe hunt for this year with 5 points built up. Hopefully this is the year I get my first crack at a pronghorn.

What do you all use for ice chests? I've been told pronghorn is excellent table fare if you get it cooled/iced quickly. Do you immediately skin and quarter? If so, What about keeping the meat clean? Keep a 5 gal water jug handy to rinse stray pieces of dirt & hair...?

Something like this seems like the ultimate DIY pronghorn cooler.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A doe pronghorn you can put into a 80 qt cooler and there will still be room for ice. If you break it down it will fit into even a smaller one. 

The ones that I have shot have been cleaned and skinned within 1/2 hour of being shot. If it is later in the day and it is cool out and there is a place to just hang it that is what I'll do. I will take a wet rag and wash off the carcass to get all the hair and dried blood off of it. If it is warm it will then go directly into a cooler with milk jugs filled with water and frozen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Azar said:


> What do you all use for ice chests? I've been told pronghorn is excellent table fare if you get it cooled/iced quickly. Do you immediately skin and quarter? If so, What about keeping the meat clean? Keep a 5 gal water jug handy to rinse stray pieces of dirt & hair...?


We just shoot'em, quickly snap a couple photos and quarter it up (skin on! it keeps it cleaner). Now remove loin, tenderloin... any other loose meat you want and stuff that in small meat bag.

Now we carry the quarters and meat back to the truck. There at the truck I use the tailgate as a table and skin the quarters which keeps it cleaner. Rinse off any blood, hair whatever and stick in cooler (we use a 150qt coleman, it will hold several animals). Kill to on ice is almost always under 30 minutes. Some years we've been under 15 min.

One tip, I got a couple 10ft lengths of 1/2" pvc pipe which I cut into 14" lengths. I drilled holes through the side of each end, and threaded a rope through the holes, tying knots to keep it about 2-3" apart. It looks like a ladder with the rungs 2" apart. Lay these down on top of meat before the next meat gets layered on. This allows cool air to circulate around the meat. You could do the same thing with some loose pipe but I just did it like a ladder thing thats all tied together.

-DallanC


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You should certainly draw it as I drew with 4 points last year. I hope my wife will draw with 3 points with the doubling of tags. I would plan on needing a big trip especially if using a rifle. I have killed 2 over the years with my bow and I have a total of 4 hours of hunting to get it done. With a rifle I would expect it to take about 5 minutes into shooting light to fill all the tags on the unit.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Azar said:


> Dredging this back thread back up.
> I put in for the Mt Dutton/Paunsaugunt doe hunt for this year with 5 points built up. Hopefully this is the year I get my first crack at a pronghorn.
> 
> What do you all use for ice chests? I've been told pronghorn is excellent table fare if you get it cooled/iced quickly. Do you immediately skin and quarter? If so, What about keeping the meat clean? Keep a 5 gal water jug handy to rinse stray pieces of dirt & hair...?
> ...


last season i used a 150qt igloo cooler from sams to put dry ice, bagged ice and two quartered does in. eack took about 20 minutes to process on a hot day. first was on ice about 30 minuets and the second was on ice a little bit over an hour. both were dropped within seconds of each other. i was fortunate to have a truck pretty close and pull off a spot and stalk over several ridges. 
antelope are tasty creatures but only if you can care for them properly. if i can't cool the meat within an hour and a half then i won't take the shot. that's both out of respect to the animal and respect to my family that has to eat it.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

If your interested in a landowner tag for doe pronghorn feel free to message me. The hunt would be done on the southwest desert unit on private property.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Doing the same as Azar was...first time, solo, no points tho. So I passed on the UT goats and put in for antlerless goats in WY. Reading this thread has me psyched, just hoping I can pull a tag. Thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've spent quite a bit of time at Fisklake the last month. 

Been looking the Plateau unit over. 
Pleasantly surprised by the antelope numbers this year.
Saw a couple hundered last weekend just driving a few roads.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goof,

Is that herd just bouncing back quickly? Or what do you think is the deal?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TS
There is a bounce back.

Not as many does killed last year.
The late hunt was tough.

Hence the new 3 season approach this year. 

I think we have three of the early August permits on the way.
Lokks lile they will be EASY to fill.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> TS
> There is a bounce back.
> 
> I think we have three of the early August permits on the way.
> Lokks lile they will be EASY to fill.


Glad to hear it.

Hopefully you draw. I came very close to applying for the August season, but my dad will be out of town, and I like to go with him. It should be a good hunt.

I'm really interested to see how many people apply for each of the 3 seasons. I suspect the late hunt will be an easy draw, but I don't know if the August or October season will be more popular. I'm in for the October season with 2 points, which was enough to have a chance of drawing last year. My fate all depends on who applies for which hunt...

My dad applied for the October season with 3 points, so I do expect we will be hunting this fall.

Can't wait for the emails to show up.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> I've spent quite a bit of time at Fisklake the last month.
> 
> Been looking the Plateau unit over.
> Pleasantly surprised by the antelope numbers this year.
> Saw a couple hundered last weekend just driving a few roads.


Maybe they just didn't capture as many this time around?






And this from the biologist notes:
"The pronghorn on the Parker are also wary of motorized vehicles and will go to great lengths to avoid them."

You have to wonder if being chased by helicopters has anything to do with it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's another thing ^^^^^^^^
NO transplants off Plateau for a few years now.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

That's for the tips, guys.

Just a quick look at Amazon.com shows a 120qt Coleman "Coastal Xtreme Marine cooler" for only $61.20. Rated 4.6/5.0 stars and claims "Keeps the Ice up to 6 days at temperatures up to 32 °C (90 °F)".

That should work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I use iron sights so I gotta git close*

Judging by the number of hunters that shoot at me this works good on doe antelope:


If it's cold ya better get an antelope "Be the Decoy" shirt:


Some hi-viz orange is required also.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one of the many great things about antelope. They can rebound very quickly from a population crash in the right terrain. 

And as for the cooler, Azar, that looks like a solid set up to me. My family's standard operating procedure for antelope hunting is right before entering 'lope territory to buy 40lbs ice per adult (20 for a fawn). A 120qt cooler easily fits 2 adults and the necessary ice. Don't shoot them running, shoot the adult doe first and get some easy pickin's on the fawns (those giant eyes make pretty distinctive targets when walking up on the fawn). We rarely need to shoot an antelope fawn further than 30 yards when we have multiple tags and go this route. If you have to pack it to the ice, keep the hide on the quarters unless you have canvas game bags on you, then peel the hide at the truck like was mentioned by DallanC. If you have the truck and cooler right where the animal dies, then we peel the hide off one side, switch knives and remove the legs, backstraps, and occasionally cut out the ribs. Flip, repeat, and then get the tenders. A 5 gal water jug is usually more than enough to completely rinse 2-3 adult does before putting them directly on ice. 

The fawns, however, we process differently. If there is a tree or tall fencepost within a few minutes drive we'll do that. Sometimes I remember to bring a ladder and we'll just hang it by the head from that and work from there. We skin it completely, then dress it like a deer so to speak, removing the head/feet at the knee. Give it a solid rinse and bury it in the ice. 

I like to let antelope sit on draining ice for a minimum 24 hrs or until rigor mortis relaxes. 
After we get to civilization we give the meat another once over with a hose and get whatever hair is remaining off, place into clean canvas bags and back into the rinsed out coolers to sit on top of fresh ice if you notice there is hair in there. 

Those little fawns can be grilled up whole on a standard sized grill. Start hot to sear them, then drop the temp to 250ish and finish them off. Usually takes about 45 mins to an hour to cook one up this way. I actually prefer antelope fawn to be cooked all the way to medium (unlike blue rare for everything else) as it is so tender it needs to "toughen" up a bit to have texture. But we will clean that carcass off in an hour or so and it will feed a good 10-15 serious carnivores, more with the right sides. 

Man I wanna go antelope hunting now! 

Did you know they don't let us kill moose/caribou calves up here?! it is an OUTRAGE! What do you mean I can kill 5 caribou in GMU 26 but no calves? Or in some places 10 PER DAY...but still no calves?! This is discrimination. Somehow. Maybe.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Did you know they don't let us kill moose/caribou calves up here?! it is an OUTRAGE! What do you mean I can kill 5 caribou in GMU 26 but no calves? Or in some places 10 PER DAY...but still no calves?! This is discrimination. Somehow. Maybe.


I am not naturally a sympathetic person as it is, but you sir, deserve no sympathy! 5 caribou per season or 10 per day in some areas?!?! I know, I know, it's a sacrifice to live in such an ugly, anti-hunter location...


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Goob... uh... what has been seen... cannot be unseen... :shock: -O,-
:grin:

johnnycake,

Thanks. Great advice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Azar said:


> Goob... uh... what has been seen... cannot be unseen... :shock: -O,-
> :grin:
> 
> johnnycake,
> ...


Thanks.

First thing you do when ya get one of those antelope head thingies is put a chin strap on it...especially if you crawl on your hands and knees...with a bow...in cactus.

.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Alright, it's a go. Got the e-mail yesterday.

SUCCESSFUL: Doe Pronghorn

Hunt: Mt Dutton/Paunsaugunt
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 7 - Oct 20, 2017

The cooler is ordered and on it's way. I need to start saving more milk cartons and get them in the deep freezer. Then I need to call and convince my brother to come out from WV for the hunt...

I need a gun bearer / pack mule after all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Azar said:


> I need a gun bearer / pack mule after all.


Most doe/fawn pronghorns that I have seen you can usually pack them just like a suitcase if it is a doe and a over night bag if a fawn.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Below is a link to a great thread about how much meat you should get off an antelope:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/94098-how-much-meat-out-antelope.html


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Critter said:


> Most doe/fawn pronghorns that I have seen you can usually pack them just like a suitcase if it is a doe and a over night bag if a fawn.


Where's the fun in that? It's not dignified to pack your own rifle and meat out. I'm trying for the old English style here. :grin:

"Jeeves, hand me my BIG rifle. That doe looks like she's going to charge..."


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Azar said:


> Where's the fun in that? It's not dignified to pack your own rifle and meat out. I'm trying for the old English style here. :grin:
> 
> "Jeeves, hand me my BIG rifle. That doe looks like she's going to charge..."


Even when I was in Africa I packed my own rifle. But when it came to getting the animals off we just radioed headquarters and 6 helpers would show up with a large plastic tarp with handles sewn into it. They would roll the animal onto it and be off. A couple of times the even beat me back to the truck.:mrgreen:


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Azar said:


> Alright, it's a go. Got the e-mail yesterday.
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: Doe Pronghorn
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the same hunt I drew. Excited. It was 2015 when I hunted the Plateau and I remember just watching all those doe's on the other side of the Johns Valley road. Now this year it'll probably be the opposite!

It'll be a busy year, Buck Deer in NV, UT Doe Antelope in October, and UT Doe Deer in December. Might need more freezer space....


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

My wife also drew it so we may run into each other. I hope we can use her bow but the rifle will be in the ready.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

nelsonccc & alpinebowman,

Nice! What do you plan to do as far as where you will stay? Will you set up camp, book a hotel/motel, stay with friends or family?

I have family that lives about 1 1/2 hours away but I don't think I want to do that "commute" each way every day...


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Azar said:


> nelsonccc & alpinebowman,
> 
> Nice! What do you plan to do as far as where you will stay? Will you set up camp, book a hotel/motel, stay with friends or family?
> 
> I have family that lives about 1 1/2 hours away but I don't think I want to do that "commute" each way every day...


If it takes you more than a day to fill a single doe pronghorn tag, there's something seriously wrong....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> If it takes you more than a day to fill a single doe pronghorn tag, there's something seriously wrong....


I have seen quite a few times where a hunter has gone the entire doe pronghorn season without filling their tag.

It isn't a just a afternoon ride to go kill one.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Critter said:


> I have seen quite a few times where a hunter has gone the entire doe pronghorn season without filling their tag.
> 
> It isn't a just a afternoon ride to go kill one.


What were they waiting for? One that would make the record books?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have seen quite a few times where a hunter has gone the entire doe pronghorn season without filling their tag.
> 
> It isn't a just a afternoon ride to go kill one.


Last year when I hunted WY with my buck tag I saw a grand total of 3 pronghorn. 1 Nice buck, 1 doe and her fawn. I got _really _lucky it was a very nice buck (my biggest to date). Doe hunters I talked to when we returned to the truck with the meat were pretty discouraged and set off in the direction we last saw the doe / fawn.

So yea, it isnt always a slam dunk by any means.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I do love it when people start saying that a doe pronghorn hunt or any hunt is a cake walk. 

That goes to show their credibility.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I love when guys start saying doe antelope are tough to kill sometimes. That really shows their credibility


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> I love when guys start saying doe antelope are tough to kill sometimes. That really shows their credibility


No-one said they are hard to kill... just sometimes hard to find. Especially when alot of these hunts are migration hunts and the weather hasn't driven them to their migration grounds.

Who's credibility is being questioned?

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wish I can one day achieve the level of elite hunter where finding and killing game no longer requires effort. Can you imagine that type of hunting zen? I bet when you achieve that level you don't even need to have a tag or follow the laws the rest of us do to kill game. You just become above us, and the law. 

Life goals...


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Who's credibility is being questioned?
> 
> -DallanC


Apparently mine is. But I'm not the one who has ever struggled with a doe pronghorn tag...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Tall Tines said:


> Apparently mine is. But I'm not the one who has ever struggled with a doe pronghorn tag...


And if someone has struggled with a doe pronghorn tag, is that a bad thing?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Are we sure Tall Tines is really Shaun Larsen? I don't see any similarities in their posting style whatsoever.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Tall Tines said:


> What were they waiting for? One that would make the record books?


LOL. Okay, that comment gave me a chuckle.

Having no experience hunting pronghorn, I'm not sure what to expect. From speaking with others it doesn't sound as if a doe tag in this unit will be a difficult hunt (quite the opposite, actually). But it would be foolish to not plan ahead in case the weather, game, or gear doesn't cooperate wouldn't it?

If I tag out early, there's always fishing...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We will most likely be in a tent on the NW side of john's valley. Will probably get there late Friday night and leave Sunday just to make a decent trip of it after the longer drive needed and spend good time with the family.

And I agree filling tags in some areas can be hard but in my 3 experiences hunting this unit a quick hunt in very attainable. lots of goats and little pressure makes it fun for all.



Azar said:


> nelsonccc & alpinebowman,
> 
> Nice! What do you plan to do as far as where you will stay? Will you set up camp, book a hotel/motel, stay with friends or family?
> 
> I have family that lives about 1 1/2 hours away but I don't think I want to do that "commute" each way every day...


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I had decided to tent camp, but couldn't decide if I wanted to do a "dispersed wilderness campsite" or cheat a bit and pay for a tent site at Rubys Inn so I'd have access to showers and flushing toilets. I found out my BIL's trailer was in the area until the first week of November and wasn't currently being used and I was welcome to it. Only downside was it had been winterized. So while it had an electrical hookup and propane, it had no running water or working toilet. With the weather forecast to get down to high teens to low twenties it sounded better than any tent site (and less gear to bring).

I slept there Sunday night and was out on the road right at sunrise so I'd missed the first 1/2 hour of legal hunting hours (had to "hunt" for a bathroom first, lol). I decided to try Johns Valley road first and within 20 or so minutes I spotted a gleaming pronghorn butt in the binoculars (best guess 800-900 yards from the main road). I drove down the road a bit until I found a decent place to park that was out of sight of the pronghorn.

I readied my pack, loaded the rifle, and set off through the pines making a loop back in the direction I'd come to make sure I was downwind. It was 32 degrees with an 11 MPH cold wind coming from the north. After sneaking through the trees I came to the tree line where there was a lone pine about 50-60 yards out that I could keep between me and the half dozen or so pronghorn I could see. They were feeding and had their heads down so that this point I had no idea if any were doe, but figured that was more likely than a small bachelor heard of bucks.

I kept low and snuck doubled over to the lone pine, where I took a seat and glassed. I could put antlers on some and others I were fairly sure were doe, but my range finder was failing to give me any readings. There were no rocks or trees near them so I couldn't say how far away there were at this point. Probably 500+ yards.

I sat and watched for a bit and made sure there were doe in the herd. I noticed that since the wind was at their backs they were feeding in my direction. I figured I'd wait and see if they kept coming and perhaps I could sit until they were in range and a doe presented a nice target. They did continue to feed my way, but after a bit I decided to sneak further up (50 or so yards) using a lone rabbitbrush as cover. Bent in half and moving slowly I made it to the rabbitbrush. Glassing the pronghorn I noticed I could no longer see all I could before. I wasn't sure if it was due to the slightly lower elevation and the dips and rises of the land or if they had moved off. Watching further I noticed the pronghorn taking a left turn (to my right) into a culvert. They weren't going to continue feeding towards me after all. Once they were all out of sight I figured I needed to get closer to see if they were moving off or bedding down.

At this point, there was literally nothing left to hide behind except a single sage brush that went _maybe_ 24 to 30". The rest of the sage were all around the 12" range. At this point, I crawled on hands and knees, picking up my rifle and placing it as far in front of me as I could. I'd crawl forward until I could just reach behind and grab my rifle and then reach forward as far as I could to place it again. I did this for 40 or 50 yards until I decided it was too ungainly with my pack on, and possibly making me too visible. I decided to ditch the pack.

I left the pack behind and continued with the "cat crawl" through the sage while doing the "rifle shuffle". It wasn't the most comfortable thing on my knees. :-? After getting to the "big" sage brush I slowly lifted up my head and see 4-5 pronghorn slowly grazing. Most are partially or nearly completely obscured by sage brush or rabbitbrush, but there is a small buck on the left most side that is completely visible. Some begin to bed down and eventually all others follow. I can still see the small bucks head at this point, the ears of a doe, and the head of a bigger, but runty buck and another doe. My range finder still fails to return a range on any pronghorn -O,- but I can at least get a reading on the rabbitbrush they are bedded near. The close spike buck and doe are just shy of 200 yards and the further runty buck and doe are just shy of 300. This picture is from my phone held just above the sage. There are 4 pronghorn heads (or ears) visible in this picture.

















At this point I realize how thirsty I am and lament the fact that I left my pack 40 yards back. Cat crawl back to the pack, crawl slowly moving the pack along (a much bigger pain than the rifle) and then back again to the "big" sage. At this point, my knees are hating me after crawling 150-200 yards over small sage and gravel. 

I decide to wait it out rather than pushing my luck trying to sneak closer. This is my view for close to 2 hours broken up with taking a peek to make sure they were still bedded down. This was taken while lying on my side with the camera held up a bit to give a little perspective on how "big" the sage was.










I wait patently for roughly 2 hours, debating between attempting a crawling stalk or waiting until they get up from their beds. I decided I'd rather wait it out. Eventually, they stand up from their beds to adjust and then bed back down, never giving a clean shot on a doe. Around 11AM, they decide it's feeding time again.

That stupid spike on the far left keeps standing up broadside and staying there for minute after minute just asking to be shot. I'm not sure I'm good enough to judge his antler size to know that he's shorter than the required 5 inches to be considered "antlerless", but he sure looks like a 3-4 incher. I decide I don't want to shoot a buck and have to pack the head for proof of "antlerless". But man, did he repeatedly ask for it. :grin:

While watching the pronghorn begin to feed there is suddenly a pronghorn quite close. I watch and wait for the head to come up and it's a quite nice buck. Again, I'm no expert but I'd guess 13" horns, wide apart, and a nice curl. I would have shot him! I range him and he's only at 113 yards! Chip shot!

Another pronghorn, head down, comes out of the brush next to the nice buck. Eventually she lifts her head and reveals she is indeed a doe. But then immediately proceeds to move right in front of the nice buck. I can't take a shot without risking hitting him too. At this point the heart is pounding and the blood is flowing. It's certainly go time. I can feel, this is it. Within a few moments two more pronghorn again move out of cover from the brush on the left. Heads down, I keep a close eye on them. They lift there heads and one is a small spike but the other is a doe. 

I have her in my sights and wait until she moves a bit to the right to clear her from a distant sage that's blocking the shot. Ranged at 109 yards out, I keep an eye on her in my rifle scope. She moves right, into clear view, and quartering towards me. BOOM!

I watch all hell break loose and the pronghorn all break left, including the hit doe. They run in a bunch and don't offer another shot. They went behind their previous cover and emerge to my left at maybe 100-150 yards where they all stop and proceed to stare avidly in my general direction. At this point I have my binoculars on the heard, which was much bigger than I had previously seen at 13 animals. I look quickly look over every one and see no sign of any injury, no blood, no one lagging behind. After a moment they again quickly move to my left and behind me and stop about 300 yards out to again stare in my general direction. There wasn't a wounded one in the bunch. I knew the shot was good which meant only one thing; my doe was down in the brush in front of me. As I proceed to stand the pronghorn decide it's time to hightail it out of there and move out quickly. I shoulder my pack and grab my rifle and head to where I shot her. As I get there I glance to my left and about 30 yards out I see this.










The bullet passed completely through and apparently punched through the stomach as there was a plug of bloody grass in the exit wound. She was dead when I found her. For those interested I was shooting a CZ 550 American in 6.5x55 with a Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40 scope. The bullet was a handloaded Hornady 129 grain interlock in front of Reloder 22, clocked at 2,770 fps. The exit wound was the size of a 50 cent piece. Performance was perfect, IMO.










I proceeded to try my hand at the gutless method. I did an decent job of it (for a first timer) but was too slow. It was too late to drag her at that point. All in all I was probably only 900 or so yards from the road and my truck and had spotted the pronghorn without too much issue, but it was still loads of fun. Especially the stalk and using the bare minimum of cover. While some pronghorn did stare in my general direction for a good 5-10 minutes at one point, I don't believe they knew anything was wrong but were just keeping watch. They never once acted the least bit alarmed. It was a blast to get that close to these animals that are supposed to have such amazing eyesight and not get busted. And to have a stalk all work out due to patience and planning. You can't ask for a smoother hunt than that.

I left for the hunt Sunday night at 5:30PM and returned home from it on Monday night at 9:30PM. Shortest hunt ever, LOL. 

Hopefully the meat is as good as many claim it is, because I'm fairly certain I'd like to hunt pronghorn again.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome write-up! Congrats on a successful outing! Chasing pronghorns is a ton of fun!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats! There aren't too many 'lope hunters that would sit around for hours waiting for a doe to stand at ~300 yards! You definitely deserved the surprise group that came walking to you.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad you sealed the deal. We spent all but the last 90 minutes of opening day within 50-150 yards of over 100 antelope trying to get it with a bow. My wife decided to get it done with a rifle that night. I can just about guarantee you won't find a herd like the Dutton anywhere else. The antelope there are very easy going which is what makes it such a great archery area. Just cross the road to the east or west of the unit and you don't get much patience from those herds.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats and your write up was fantastic!


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I kept asking myself if I shouldn't just try a stalk when they bedded down as it really wouldn't be a big deal if I blew it. I was sure I wouldn't have trouble finding more pronghorn. But I kept telling myself "Let's just wait and see what happens...". And honestly, it was loads of fun using the most bare minimum of cover to get as close as possible to them. In the picture I took where the proghorn is laying in the sage with her butt facing me, it gives a very good indication of the small size of the sage everywhere. There was literally no cover. 

I appreciate all the advice and feedback I was given on this thread.

It was tons of fun, but my knees and low back have been complaining since. :-(


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great story, thanks! That was the perfect primer for my doe hunt. I'm heading out in about 10 minutes... we'll see what the evening brings.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great write up, fun to read. Congrats!


-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have hunted doe lopers a few times in Wyoming. We like to hunt the area around Kemmerer. We leave early in the morning and generally have our lopers on the ground and on our way back home by noon the first day. There are small hills and valleys where we hunt so as long as you stay out of sight and plan your stock, getting within 100 yards is not that difficult. I am curious though. You stated a couple of times that you saw "spike" lopers. What is a "spike"? If you are referring to lopers with small horns a few inches in length, likely they are does. Doe antelope often have horns. We have shot a few in our time. Looking for lopers without horns to "sex" them is not the best method. At least according to the Wyoming Game and Fish. Look for black cheeks. Black cheeks have always proven to be bucks in my experience. Anywho... you may already know this, so explain to me what a "spike" loper is? I have not heard that description of a loper before.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, they were antelope with small horns that looked like 3-4 inches in length. I was wondering if they were antlered does, but honestly I don't know how common that is. I believe their were 3 in this herd of 14 antelope. I figured they were just yearling bucks, like you would see in mule deer. I can't recall now if I could put the black cheek patches on any of them. I decided to not bother shooting one as there were at least 4 or so easily recognizable does in the herd.

Are antlered does common? As in 3 out of 14 antelope in a single herd being antlered does?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, fairly common. I don't see many in the 3-4" range though... most are 1-2". 

The cheek patch, or lack thereof is NOT a reliable indicator of sex for younger goats. My boy had a 2 doe tag years back and got his first big game animals with it. One was a normal doe, the other ended up being a fawn buck. Both were legal as does due to no horns over XX length etc etc, but nothing about it make me think it was a buck while we watched it.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago I had a friend that was on a doe lope hunt and when he told me that he shot one with horns and just let it lie because of the horns i couldn't believe him. I told him that some does will have short horns and asked him if he even lifted one of its legs to make sure. 

Even the Wyoming DOW tells you go go with the black cheek patch to determine the sex of them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Azar said:


> Yes, they were antelope with small horns that looked like 3-4 inches in length. I was wondering if they were antlered does, but honestly I don't know how common that is.


The Utah guidebook defines a doe antelope as "...a pronghorn without horns or with horns five inches or shorter".

Many female antelope have horns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Again, congrats on your hard work. Not alot of people willing to crawl through the sage.

Side note, Doe with horns:










-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The only does I recall that didn't have any horns were fawns. We've shot a handful of does that had long thin horn spikes in the 3-4" range.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Being a complete noob with regards to pronghorn, I have no experience judging horn size on pronghorn. They easily could have been 2". That means that "spike buck" that kept inviting me to shoot "him" all morning was probably a doe with horns. :smile:

Still, no regrets! It was a blast.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a link to the Wyoming G&F on a buck and doe antelope.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Hunting-Guide/Antelope-Hunting


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Azar said:


> ...They easily could have been 2". That means that "spike buck" that kept inviting me to shoot "him" all morning was probably a doe with horns. :smile:


It wouldn't have mattered whether it was a male or female -- any antelope with horns 5" or less is legal on the doe hunt.



Azar said:


> Still, no regrets! It was a blast.


that's the most important part!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

My buddy shot a doe in Wyoming last weekend that had 3" horns with PRONGS. Definitely a doe(checked the undercarriage), and most does I've seen have horns, but this was the 1st one that had prongs on it.

Wyoming's identification guidelines are solid for sexing antelope.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good job Azar and excellent story! I always go with the dark cheek patch to identify bucks. IMO it is the most reliable method, and I have NEVER seen a doe with a dark cheek patch and horns over 5". Those are bucks all day long.

I was reminded of this again just this year. While we were in WY on our doe hunt, my wife and I snuck up on what we thought were a doe and fawn. I mean, the fawn was tiny. The "doe" was good sized but by no means buck sized. In the low light I could tell there was something on it's head, but it was likely not over 4-5". We debated whether we were looking at a buck or doe for 5 minutes as we couldn't see the cheek patch due to the position of the animal that was facing us. After this 5 minutes, the animals got up and booked it out of there. As soon as the "doe" stood up it was immediately apparent the "she" was a "he". This was just another reminder to me just how important it is to see that cheek patch...everything else about the animal/situation said "doe".


----------

